# I miss you



## Kräuter_Fee

Mod. note : Thread split from here. Thanks for starting a new thread for each question 

Woohoo thanks Chazzwozzer, I think I'll need you often... can you please translate this for me:

Thanks dear, I'll miss you and think of you. By the way, don't forget you promised me we would see each other on webcam  I hope you have fun there!

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks Chazzwozzer!!!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

As far as I know, you need to create new threads for seperate topics even for translations and you also should specify the titles like: "Turkish: Selam, bir tanem, aşkım, hayatım benim."

And here's your translation:
*Teşekkürler canım, seni düşünüyorum ve özlüyorum. Bu arada, unutma webcamde birbirimizi göreceğimize söz vermiştin.  Umarım orada eğleniyorsunuzdur.*


----------



## Mary Therés

Anybody able to tell me how you say 'i miss you ' in turkish,
Thanks!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Seni özlüyorum: *I miss you


----------



## Mary Therés

tesekkurler!! (thank you, i think?!!)
Mary


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Yes, *teşekkürler *means thanks. I suggest that you use *sağ ol* next time, which is much easier to say and more native-like. It's also a bit more "informal" and "everyday", though.


----------



## Paolo18

How to say i miss you (plural)?
teşekkürler!!!


----------



## Kibele

Sizi özlüyorum.


----------



## eliyong

Hello:
I would like that someone help me to translate this email in Turkish.

Hi:Honey

I hope you are fine.I miss you email a lot.


Kisses


Eli


----------



## shiningstar

eliyong said:


> I miss you email a lot.


 
Hi,
This is a bit ambigous. Do you miss X a lot or you miss X and want him/her to send alot of e-mails? Anyway, I'll write it in both versions. 


Merhaba Tatlım
Umarım iyisindir. Seni özlüyorum, bana sık sık e-mail at (or just "Seni çok özlüyorum")

Öpüyorum/Öpücükler

Eli


----------



## eliyong

Hi: shiningstar

I wanted to say:

Hi:Honey

I hope you are fine.I miss your email a lot.


Kisses


Eli


----------



## eliyong

Hi:shiningstar





Hi:Honey

I hope you are fine.I miss your emails a lot.


Kisses


Eli


----------



## shiningstar

eliyong said:


> Hi:shiningstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi:Honey
> 
> I hope you are fine.I miss your emails a lot.
> 
> 
> Kisses
> 
> 
> Eli


 
Then;

Merhaba tatlım
Umarım iyisindir. E-maillerini (or e-postalarını) çok özledim.

Öpücükler,
Eli


----------



## xebonyx

shiningstar said:


> Öpücükler



"Öptüm" de kullanabilir miyiz?


----------



## dawar

xebonyx said:


> "Öptüm" de kullanabilir miyiz?



Kullanabiliriz


----------



## xebonyx

dawar said:


> Kullanabiliriz



Harika, bilmek iyi.  Teşekkürler!


----------



## inqt

Bonjour

Mon fil a été fermé parce que celui-ci existait déjà. Je me retrouve donc dans ce post déjà existant.
Mais, petit problème, ce fil est en Anglais...que je ne comprends pas plus que le Turc.
Donc, si quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me traduire le sens réel de ces 3 phrases :
" Christine, merhaba seni ozledim iyi aksamlar "
et
"Bende seni seviyorum for my verry best friend"
et
"Tesekkur. Ederim christine. Nasilsin selam"

je l'en remercie par avance

Inqt


----------



## Kibele

Bonjour,
La première phrase: “Bonjour Christine, tu me manques. Bonnesoirée.”
La deuxième: “Moi aussi je t’aime for my very best friend” 
La troisième: “Merci Christine.  Comment vas-tu? Salut.”


----------



## inqt

Merci beaucoup.
Le contexte ce sont des collègues de travail
la phrase 1 et 3 : le même homme
la phrase 2 : un autre homme
les 2 s'adressant à une femme (tous les 3 travaillent ensemble)

La phrase 2 peut être remise dans un contexte de "bons collègues de travail"....si on accepte de traduire " comme ma meilleure amie"

Mais peut-on en dire autant de celui qui dit la phrase 1 à sa "collègue de travail"...ça à l'air d'être plus intime que la phrase 2
peut-être qu'elle est + que simple collègue de travail ? qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Rallino

inqt said:


> Mais peut-on en dire autant de celui qui dit la phrase 1 à sa "collègue de travail"...ça à l'air d'être plus intime que la phrase 2
> peut-être qu'elle est + que simple collègue de travail ? qu'en pensez-vous ?



Toutes ces phrases peuvent se dire entre amis indépendemment de leur sexe : entre 2 hommes, 2 femmes ou bien entre un homme et une femme.


----------



## inqt

Merci, Rallino, pour cette précision.
Si je comprends bien, un homme, Turc, peut dire à une femme " merhaba seni ozledim iyi aksamlar ", sans que ce soit sexuel...mais simplement en toute amitié.
C'est bien cela que vous voulez me dire ?

En Occident, dire à ue nfemme " tu me manques", ça sous-entend des sentiments amoureux assez établis.
Pas en Turquie ?

Merci

Inqt


----------



## Rallino

inqt said:


> Merci, Rallino, pour cette précision.
> Si je comprends bien, un homme, Turc, peut dire à une femme " merhaba seni ozledim iyi aksamlar ", sans que ce soit sexuel...mais simplement en toute amitié.
> C'est bien cela que vous voulez me dire ?
> 
> En Occident, dire à ue nfemme " tu me manques", ça sous-entend des sentiments amoureux assez établis.
> Pas en Turquie ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> Inqt



Ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est qu'un homme peut l'utiliser avec un autre homme sans que cela ne soit sexuel.
Mais si un homme dit ça à une femme, alors là, probablement* ça sous-entend des sentiments amoureux. 

*Ce « probablement » étant le mot clef, à vous de décider quel sens la phrase a.


----------



## inqt

Je sais qu'il peut y avoir des différences de comportements entre l'Occident et l'Orient, mais quand même, quand un homme dit à une femme " tu me manques"...je ne suis pas sûr que le sens change selon les pays.
Mais je me disais que, peut-être, pour un Turc, ça n'est pas forcément sur le plan amoureux.

Merci de toutes ces explications et d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider à comprendre ces phrases.

Cordialement
Inqt


----------

